# Depthmaster 200



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone have one or have used one? Hopefully it has good reviews because It will be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## MC Excavating (Jan 26, 2006)

http://www.laser-grade.com/depthm.htm


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

Good prices there I got mine with both mounts for 1450.00. Nortrax wanted 1560 plus 300 for the magnetic mount. I had it overnighted on fri but the lady called and said they didnt ship it until today. I was a not to happy since I had a basement to dig today and All my help is hunting.


----------



## Earth and Turf (Sep 26, 2006)

We use them to dig basements they make it so much easier we have 2. 1 for each side of the boom so you never have any spot where you can not see them.


----------



## Cat385 (Nov 17, 2006)

I tried it out I like it but I dont like the fact that you can only check grade in one spot. I might send it back and get the apache bullseye 6.
You can check grade with the stick in or out up to 30 degrees. It is more money. I am going to dig one basement with the depthmaster first.


----------

